# Billing Unclasified Drugs



## Jacoder (May 5, 2010)

I am currently doing a very extensive report on the drugs we use at our facility and I've come across a lot of drugs that aren't in the HCPC code set. Can I use J3490 for all drugs that aren't listed in the HCPC? The reason I'm asking is because I've noticed that some drugs are linked to J3490, yet some don't come up at all.

I have a feeling I'm going to learn a lot durring the whole process. If anyone is a real guru in coding drugs I would really appreciate your help on this. Thanks!


----------



## drsuresh1212 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes even i use J3490 for Unclassified Drugs.


----------



## LuluBarr (Jul 12, 2011)

Would you use J3490 for an IM injection of Lidocaine seeing as the only HCPCS code available for lidocaine is J2001 for IV Infusion?


----------



## blipps (Jul 12, 2011)

*Unlisted drugs-J3490*

Hi JaCoder:

There is a table in the back of HCPCs listing what drugs should be submitted with J3490.  If you are looking to be reimbursed for an unlisted drug, you need to be as specific as possible. I'm certain that the unlisted code will not be paid unless you supply additional information such as NDC or minimally the name and dose administered.

Be certain when submitting HCPCs codes for drugs that the units in the description match the units you are submitting. For example, if the drug is listed as 100mg=1 unit and you administer 100mg, do not submit 100 units! If 200mg are administered, only submit 2 units.

It would be incorrect to identify lidocaine IM as lidocaine IV.


----------

